

Applying AI to games: the Q-Learning algorithm - nrox
http://nrox.github.io/q-learning.js/test2.html

======
mtinkerhess
For a more in-depth introduction to reinforcement learning, Sutton and Barto's
book is available online:

[http://webdocs.cs.ualberta.ca/~sutton/book/ebook/the-
book.ht...](http://webdocs.cs.ualberta.ca/~sutton/book/ebook/the-book.html)

~~~
guiambros
Thanks, this is great! More specifically, there's a (draft) version of the
second edition in PDF format, which is a much easier to read than the HTML
format. Link here [1], on the very bottom.

[1] [http://webdocs.cs.ualberta.ca/~sutton/book/the-
book.html](http://webdocs.cs.ualberta.ca/~sutton/book/the-book.html)

